# C-Tek handle material



## Castalia (Feb 19, 2016)

Anyone used C-Tek for handles on kitchen knives? 

http://www.compositecraftinc.com/C-TEK.html

I have not used it but looks sort of modern/high tech, or could be an accent in a wood handle. I have used some other resin materials, but they seem to crack easily when cutting into detailed shapes. I wonder if this holds together better like micarta. 

Does anyone have experience using it?


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 19, 2016)

I love the look of the stuff but I'm unsure how I'd feel about it while working with it. If I was to try it I'd do an octagon wa as this is the easiest to control heat and can be finished by hand nicely.


----------



## Lefty (Feb 20, 2016)

Nora Knives uses it a lot, and very effectively. I guess it maintains a nice amount of grip when wet, from what Steve tells me. I'd like to try it out sometime.


----------



## Twistington (Feb 20, 2016)

This is a material that would look neat on a knife from Don with all his angles and crisp transitions, they have that transformers look to them already.

Putting it on a knife with more round shapes just made it look tacky and reminded me of when 18year olds installs leds, painting their rims black and lowers the suspension so much that they can't drive in any form of slope.


----------

